
How to automate your finances and feel good about money - msallin
https://medium.com/the-mission/how-to-automate-your-finances-and-feel-good-about-money-538d73c79548
======
dan
My first girlfriend really had her act together financially and got me setup
on something like this 15 years ago. I thank her for it to this day, but this
looks so much nicer as an app than my hand rolled Excel spreadsheets based on
her advice!

~~~
msallin
You should try it out, I'd love to know if it works as well for you as the
spreadsheet version you're using!

